# Is she bay?



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

I am so confused with my filly's color right now, I think she's bay, breeder says shes bay, but then her foal coat is really mixing me up so I don't know... She's bay right? or is she brown? She was born May of this year.

Pic at 1 day old with dam









3 days









4mo









6mo









2 weeks ago @ 7 mo









Dam- sec. B Welsh









Sire- Arab









What do you think??


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Yes, she is a bay.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you, the other thread on bays has me all confused. She doesn't have the high black points on her legs, but I thought she may be wild bay? I suppose her foal coat is throwing me off a bit, her lower legs are still covered with light hair, as are her soft areas, which is what made me think brown, according to explanations in other thread.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

She looks bay with pangare, which is how you would get confused with brown.

Brown mealing usually only covers the muzzle, eye area, elbows, flanks, and inner thigh areas. Your filly is light all the way under her belly, an indicator of pangare. I am not too knowledgeable on how pangare acts with the black of bay legs, so without that knowledge she _could_ be either wild bay or normal bay with pangare...just my two cents though.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Reno Bay said:


> She looks bay with pangare, which is how you would get confused with brown.
> 
> Brown mealing usually only covers the muzzle, eye area, elbows, flanks, and inner thigh areas. Your filly is light all the way under her belly, an indicator of pangare. I am not too knowledgeable on how pangare acts with the black of bay legs, so without that knowledge she _could_ be either wild bay or normal bay with pangare...just my two cents though.


This, with a clause. Most foals have pangare type effects, but grow out of it. She looks bay to me - I would expect some difference in her foal coat for her to be brown, such as some darker hair along her top-line, and some sootiness to her legs.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for clarification!


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Would anyone care to take a guess what other modifiers she carries, if any? Her star has a funny little hook coming off of it, and she has bottom lip white and white hair "snip" although no pink skin under it. 

Here is her face last fall...









recently...









Would it be safe to guess she carries sabino, with chin white, and pointed stockings? And what are the chances she could carry frame? I will more than likely have her tested here in to future. Just trying to learn more


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think sabino, yes. As for frame, as far as I am aware it is not in Welshes (about 99% sure on that) and it is definitely not in Arabs. So I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you Chiilaa!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Blue Smoke said:


> 3 days


NICE foal!

I agree, most likely bay, just had to say I love her and I want her.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------

